# ready to throw in the towel



## Franni  (May 19, 2014)

Hello;

I am a certified coder that is ready to throw in the towel. I haven't coded since March and am a little rusty. 

Is there any company's out there looking for remote?


----------



## cordelia (May 19, 2014)

There are a lot of companies that hire remote coders, just depends what your experience is in. I would look into kforce, lexicode, maxim, pyramid, precyse, peak, aviacode.


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## kdkesner1974@gmail.com (May 19, 2014)

Do you have to have a ton of experience with these companies


----------



## bugsy4cpc (May 20, 2014)

*I agree...*

I haven't been doing actual coding since October of 2013 after I lost my job due to lack of work. I am now doing billing alone, a.k.a. patient account rep.  It's ok, pay is much, much lower, and the hours can be long. I had to find something better than unemployment. Applied for a coder position where I am working but they are all AHIMA certified and I think all the AAPC certified people know how that goes. A coder fresh out of school, with the AHIMA certification, got the job.  Not a seasoned AAPC certified coder.  Go figure.  I, too, am pretty much done with coding.  Good luck finding a remote job.  Better know hospital coding because if all you know is physician coding you don't stand a chance!


----------



## mtracy (May 20, 2014)

T system is hiring remote contract coders.  There is an ad on the aapc job forum.  You would need to send your resume to jblinzler@tsystem.com.


----------



## rick_54 (May 20, 2014)

bugsy, I know the feeling. I was coding in a hospital setting, and the new management demanded that even though I was AAPC credentialed, I had to sit for the AHIMA credential, which I refused to do. Thus I was terminated for not getting the AHIMA certification.


----------



## temple130 (May 20, 2014)

*depressing*

I have graduated with honors in my class. I can't find a job. I feel like I wasted time and money. I'm still hanging on but wish I had studied something else.


----------



## cordelia (May 21, 2014)

kd- I don't know if your question was directed towards me or not, but I have worked for 2 of the companies I listed. 

bugsy- I disagree, while there are more inpatient/facility jobs, there are still quite a few physician/outpatient remote jobs. 

temple-Have you tried looking for non coding entry level HIM jobs? This is how most of us got started. And I'll be honest, you would most likely be running into the same issues if you studied something else. Its not a great job market still. 


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## bugsy4cpc (May 31, 2014)

Cordelia: I have searched high and low since 2006 for a remote coding position. It all came down to the type of coding. I have done physician ortho surgery coding, physician hospital visits coding, physician respitory procedure coding, and so on and so on. I have taken tests for remote coding. The majority of the time I never heard anything back. I finally asked one of the companies what was going on and was told I need hospital coding and the coding I did was physician based. I dont understand the differences. I have been certified since 2006 and up to now it had been going well. If you know of any physician based remote coding opportunities, since that is what I have been doing, I would be interested in hearing about them. I am at a total loss!


----------



## texancoder01 (May 31, 2014)

I'm CPC/ICD10CM/PCS proficient --- I do physician coding---and I stay as busy as I want to be!  I travel some and I do remote some...also some analysis.  

I'm seriously considering retiring when/if ICD10 ever becomes official.  I'm working right now with ICD10/ICD9 dual coding...and I'm not liking I-10 much at all.

*ALSO:  FYI*.......If any of you that are looking for work are close to Ohio--particularly Central & SE Ohio....they are in _'desparate need' _for certified coders.  I understand that Illinois is also _'desparately seeking certified coders'_.


----------



## bugsy4cpc (Jun 1, 2014)

Illinois - desparate need for certified coders?? IF you are AHIMA certified NOT AAPC!!  I live here....I KNOW!! HCC coding....any input on this would be appreciated.  Facility coding, OPPOSED to physician coding....again, any input would be appreciated.


----------



## jennylynh (Jun 1, 2014)

Bugsy and others - You might want to try Verisk Health for HCC coding.  I did a project for them during the holidays last year.  I wasn't hired on full-time due to some tax issue in my state.  But I know they are hiring now.


----------



## jbirch (Jun 4, 2014)

*An overlooked job source*

I currently work for a Medicaid carrier and am very happy with both my position and the company.  With the conversion to ICD-10, many carriers are looking for experienced coders.  That being said, there is also a need for entry level people and a coding certification would give you a leg up. The positions are not "typical" coding positions.  They are positions that require a solid knowledge base of coding rules and guidelines.  
I have also found that there is a greater opportunity for advancement compared to my experiences in hospitals and CBO's. The pay is also better. 
By the way, I work remotely because of the travel distance.  I have found that many insurance carriers are willing to work with you on that if you are coming in with experience.


----------



## j.mpur (Jun 4, 2014)

non coding entry level HIM jobs? can anyone give me some examples besides a file clerk .

I have been a cpc A since october and feel like i will be apprentice level forever. My school did not send me anywhere for an externship, which is why i am not working for a biller now. No one seems to want to hire me cause of the zero experience... Any advice. I have sent multiple emails out to the mysterious project xtern people..does not seem to get anywhere.

If I can have some faith in this field that seemed so promising and in need of new coders, then maybe I will fork out the money for AHIMA testing


----------



## cordelia (Jun 4, 2014)

j.mpur said:


> non coding entry level HIM jobs? can anyone give me some examples besides a file clerk .
> 
> I have been a cpc A since october and feel like i will be apprentice level forever. My school did not send me anywhere for an externship, which is why i am not working for a biller now. No one seems to want to hire me cause of the zero experience... Any advice. I have sent multiple emails out to the mysterious project xtern people..does not seem to get anywhere.
> 
> If I can have some faith in this field that seemed so promising and in need of new coders, then maybe I will fork out the money for AHIMA testing



Non Coding Entry Level HIM Jobs:

Billing

Claim follow up

Account Rep

Registration/Registrar

Surgery Scheduler

Charge Entry

Insurance Specialist


----------



## bethdeak (Jun 5, 2014)

There is also charge posting (posting payments to accounts).

Pre cert/prior authorization for procedures.

Patient Financial Service positions (payment plans, financial assistance applications, preparing accounts for review prior to being sent to collections).

Some larger facilities have patient liaison type positions for certain departments. They handle appointment setting, insurance questions, prior auths ect for the more medically complex cases.


----------



## noblejak (Jun 9, 2014)

*Remote Coding Positions*

Managed Resources is looking for Remote coders with VA experience.


----------



## dyates (Jun 9, 2014)

I want to encourage you to attend your local chapter meetings.  Network with your local chapter.


----------



## msncoder (Jun 17, 2014)

Bugsy, I have a few positions available for remote physician billing. I am in need of an experienced coder who is able to handle high volume work in a fast paced setting. We desire someone with a background in interventional radiology and/or vascular surgery coding (and must be able to prove that they are able to code from the report) however I would be willing to accept someone without IR experience if I feel they show enough interest and potential to be trained in that area once hired. We are not interested in " head down, circle coders" who are dependent upon superbills, score cards, billing invoice, or coding sheets. If interested please send me your resume' and salary requirements.


----------



## maxinewilliams336@msn.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I just got my certification cpc-a, I have 18 years experience as an inpatient med Surg and orthopedic RN, I have been trained for icd-9, cpt, and hcpcs,  what are my chances of finding a coder position within 3 months.?  I live in Hampton, VA, If you know of anyone hiring please let me know.


----------



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (Jun 23, 2014)

bugsy4cpc said:


> Cordelia: I have searched high and low since 2006 for a remote coding position. It all came down to the type of coding. I have done physician ortho surgery coding, physician hospital visits coding, physician respitory procedure coding, and so on and so on. I have taken tests for remote coding. The majority of the time I never heard anything back. I finally asked one of the companies what was going on and was told I need hospital coding and the coding I did was physician based. I dont understand the differences. I have been certified since 2006 and up to now it had been going well. If you know of any physician based remote coding opportunities, since that is what I have been doing, I would be interested in hearing about them. I am at a total loss!



bugsycpc: 
I truly say this with all respect and as politely as I can. I truly mean no offense. 
But perhaps you have answered your own question. If these companies you have applied to came back to you and said you need hospital coding and you did physician coding and ?I don?t understand the difference,? that very well could be a large portion of the problem. 

All I am saying is if you have been certified since 2006 ? 8ish years ? kept up your CEU?s and training to keep current and for eight years, read AAPC news, viewed different websites for information and articles and stayed current on coding news and you never knew the difference between physician coding and hospital coding, all I am saying is there might be a great deal more information you don?t know that is causing you not to get these remote jobs. 

Unless I am misreading your statement, ?I need hospital coding (CPC-H) and the coding I did was physician based (CPC). I don?t understand the differences.? Maybe you are simply applying for hospital coding jobs and need a CPC-H.

Does that make sense?


----------



## ollielooya (Jun 23, 2014)

You know, Christopher, I was thinking the same thing when I first read the original post and while scrolling thru all the messages was thinking that clarification was needed and here is your post on page 3! I was puzzled by her comment as well. Your request for  clarification is polite and well stated.


----------



## apeck (Jul 24, 2014)

Maybe a lot of the problem is the negativity also, you all sound like you give up while your looking and talk yourself right out of a chance. I have a CPC and have never had an issue with employment, in fact I got my CPC after I got hired for my first coding job. Do any of you know anything about selling yourself? I get so sick of hearing these complaints when it is possible. I have done nothing but progress in my career and I started with no experience but I do have an Associate's in Science, a positive attitude and I know how to sell myself. Good luck to you. By the way I got my CPC in 2007.


----------



## TTcpc (Jul 25, 2014)

cjhalk@yahoo.com said:


> bugsycpc:
> I truly say this with all respect and as politely as I can. I truly mean no offense.
> But perhaps you have answered your own question. If these companies you have applied to came back to you and said you need hospital coding and you did physician coding and ?I don?t understand the difference,? that very well could be a large portion of the problem.
> 
> ...



Christopher, 

Having been a manager/team leader before, I agree with your assessment of bugsycpc's message and your assessment was very courteous.  I have been a CPC since 2008 also and working in coding approximately 5 years prior to that.  My choice was to work in the field of physician coding; however I have also done a little hospital coding in my work.  One thing as a CPC that I get frustrated in hearing over and over in the forums are those who only want remote jobs.  Personally speaking, I know of very few people who have been able to start coding right out of a program and are lucky enough to find a remote job.  Yes, I have looked into remote coding myself and most of the remote coding is for hosptial coding.  Knowing that I am not a hospital coder, I narrowed my search down to physician coding and even with my experience remote work is very hard to locate.  Some advice to the new coders out there would be to locate a job in an office and quit narrowing your options down to remote only.  One thing that working within an office will do is give you support and a peer that you can easily reach out to when you are struggling.  Once you have the experience and are comfortable with your coding skills in the real world then decide if remote coding is truly for you.  
...this is just my two cents


----------

